# Adopting romanian puppy



## vanessa tassell (Aug 1, 2020)

hi i am after some advice i have 
Found a puppy i would like to adopt through paws for new beginnings 
I have had a chat with one of their
Volunteers and was just wondering
If any one else had animals through
Them.
I need to pay £50 to reserve her
And £250 when she leaves romania
To come to UK.
Thanks


----------

